# QuickVue test with very faint pink line????any1 else ad a pregnancy with this??



## montymoo (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,
                                          Tested today and got a very faint pink line (QuickVue test)!!
                            Dont know if this means positive?? as anyone else ad the same im worried??  
                            dont know what to think  
                            any stories would b a big hel  
                                Thanks  Montymoo xxxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

I was a bit naughty and tested 4 days early and i thought it was a neg but when i held it up to the light there was a faint line, i hid it away so no-one knew and re-tested again when i should and it was soooo positive.

Try again tomorrow or tue the line should start getting more obvious.

Good luck, fingers rossed for you...   

Clare...x


----------



## montymoo (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks claire for ur reply,congrats on ur pregnancy!hope i get a bfp soon this is my
    test date today so very worried if its nothing! 
    Will phone clinic tomorrow to explain then do another test tuesday 
    Fingers crossed    
                    Montymoo xxxx


----------

